
PostgreSQL on building enterprise quality using open source upcoming webinar - LoriP
https://www.percona.com/blog/2018/09/14/postgresql-webinar-wed-oct-10th-enterprise-grade-postgresql-built-on-open-source-tools/
======
avivallarapu
A webinar to be attended by all open source enthusiasts.

